# Can anyone tell me about Silkie Chickens



## Ms. Research (Sep 25, 2011)

After seeing Jodie's new additions, the conversation here came up to chickens.  DH hates chickens.  Thinks they are nasty animals.  But I reminded him that can't have eggs for your breakfast unless there are chickens.  So I showed DH Jodie's Silkies.  As they don't look like a traditional chicken DH despises, we are considering Silkies for our Livestock Adventure.   I've been on BYC, but would love everyone's input here.  Truly trust and appreciate the input.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm impatient Sorry.  So I went and found this on BYC. 

http://www.backyardchickens.com/breeds/bantams_silkies.html

Excellent information on Silkies.  Now I know that if I have a few Silkies and another breed of good laying chicks, I'll be able to use the Silkies as brooding hens.   Talked it over with DH and it sounds like a plan.  Now I need to find out which breed of chicken will go well with Silkies.  

Back to Researching!


----------



## Hillsvale (Sep 25, 2011)

google cochins.... they are wild and woolie looking too, while silkies are really cute their egg laying ability could leave you waiting for breakfast some days lol.... there are all kinds of cool looking chickens that are good egg layers. I do love my silkie though... so much so that when his girl died last year I kept him just because he is so pretty and don't listen to the stories about them being so delicate, mine always stomped around in the mud rain and snow. Nothing funnier looking than a drenched silkie.


----------



## elevan (Sep 25, 2011)

Miss Flufferbottom (my current broody hen - see my journal) is a cochin.

I think Silkies are cute - don't have any though.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 25, 2011)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> google cochins.... they are wild and woolie looking too, while silkies are really cute their egg laying ability could leave you waiting for breakfast some days lol.... there are all kinds of cool looking chickens that are good egg layers. I do love my silkie though... so much so that when his girl died last year I kept him just because he is so pretty and don't listen to the stories about them being so delicate, mine always stomped around in the mud rain and snow. Nothing funnier looking than a drenched silkie.


Thanks so much for the input.  Did google.  Cochins look like a winner!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 25, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Miss Flufferbottom (my current broody hen - see my journal) is a cochin.
> 
> I think Silkies are cute - don't have any though.


Thanks for the reminder of your journal Elevan.  Went on and started reading your chicken portions of your journal.  Got a lot of good ideas of what is needed for a good coop set up.  Thanks.  Also now know WHAT KIND of chicken Flufferbottom is, not just cheering for her to be broody and her healthy chicks.  Also giggling at her name.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 25, 2011)

I have 2 silkie hens and they lay like every other day or so, and not really the most reliable layers.  They are always wanting to sit on eggs in the nest and go "broody" a lot!  But you could always just have some silkies and some cochins.  That way you can have both types of fluffy feet chickens.    I AM AN ENABLER!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 25, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I have 2 silkie hens and they lay like every other day or so, and not really the most reliable layers.  They are always wanting to sit on eggs in the nest and go "broody" a lot!  But you could always just have some silkies and some cochins.  That way you can have both types of fluffy feet chickens.    I AM AN ENABLER!


That's what my thought process with looking at silkies and then asking about others.  Cochins and Silkies I think will be the best bet for our Livestock Adventure.  I've read that Cochin Rooster are more mild mannered.  Now I know life is a lot different than Books, so we will see.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 25, 2011)

Depending on when you get your chickens, go to county fairs and go through the poultry building. Also look for a poultry show in your area. Then you can see up and personal what the chickens look like. There are some beautiful "regular" chickens that would lay well. I would highly recommend Salmon Faverolles. My 2 are beautiful and lay almost every day. Not to mention that they are the sweetest birds I have ever owned. Another really pretty breed are the Ameraucana. They lay the green/blue eggs. Not as good as some egg layers but do lay fairly well. My Henny Penny is an Ameraucana and she loves to be pet and held. 

Get a catalog from a Hatchery and read through their descriptions. I can tell you that Meyer Hatchery catalogs have good descriptions and some really nice pictures. They take pictures of the actual bird for their catalog. I'm sure others do as well but I don't have anyone else's catalog.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 25, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Depending on when you get your chickens, go to county fairs and go through the poultry building. Also look for a poultry show in your area. Then you can see up and personal what the chickens look like. There are some beautiful "regular" chickens that would lay well. I would highly recommend Salmon Faverolles. My 2 are beautiful and lay almost every day. Not to mention that they are the sweetest birds I have ever owned. Another really pretty breed are the Ameraucana. They lay the green/blue eggs. Not as good as some egg layers but do lay fairly well. My Henny Penny is an Ameraucana and she loves to be pet and held.
> 
> Get a catalog from a Hatchery and read through their descriptions. I can tell you that Meyer Hatchery catalogs have good descriptions and some really nice pictures. They take pictures of the actual bird for their catalog. I'm sure others do as well but I don't have anyone else's catalog.


Thanks for your input.  Really appreciate all the suggestions.  Even got DH looking at "normal" chickens.  We are NOW able to look at the quality of the egg (white vs brown) than just the chicken.  

Also we are very fortunate to be close to Woodstown, Salem County, which hold county fairs and livestock auctions.  You suggestion makes sense to go and personally look and learn about them before making a accurate description.  Also will be ordering a catalog from Meyer Hatchery.  Thanks for that idea too.  Will be an excellent tool for me.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 25, 2011)

If you want true Ameracuanas you do not want to buy from a hatchery. Hatcheries sell Easter Eggers as Ameracaunas and Araucanas. EEs are pretty and come in an array of colors and have some of the characteristics of Ameracaunas (beard and muffs) but are mutts. They do lay colored eggs though which can be blue and green. If you fall for the Ameracaunas you will want to find a local breeder to get true Ameracaunas. If you want to do some research on Ameracaunas try looking here http://www.ameraucana.org/index.html . That is the link for the Ameracauna breeders club and it is loaded with information and pictures. Ameracaunas come in LF and bantam varieties. 

P.S. I have nothing against EEs, I actually have 5 myself, one of which is a roo. I do plan to get some true Ameracaunas though, as I have fallen for them and want to add a few to our flock. Just thought you should be warned about the "Ameracaunas" from hatcheries.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 25, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> If you want true Ameracuanas you do not want to buy from a hatchery. Hatcheries sell Easter Eggers as Ameracaunas and Araucanas. EEs are pretty and come in an array of colors and have some of the characteristics of Ameracaunas (beard and muffs) but are mutts. They do lay colored eggs though which can be blue and green. If you fall for the Ameracaunas you will want to find a local breeder to get true Ameracaunas. If you want to do some research on Ameracaunas try looking here http://www.ameraucana.org/index.html . That is the link for the Ameracauna breeders club and it is loaded with information and pictures. Ameracaunas come in LF and bantam varieties.
> 
> P.S. I have nothing against EEs, I actually have 5 myself, one of which is a roo. I do plan to get some true Ameracaunas though, as I have fallen for them and want to add a few to our flock. Just thought you should be warned about the "Ameracaunas" from hatcheries.


Appreciate the warning and the informative input.  Always good to get a lot of input to be able to sort out what's best for me and mine.  Thanks again.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 25, 2011)

Chickens are actually really pretty clean animals if they have some room to roam. The coop is pretty easy to clean you just scoop under their roosts for the most part & replace with some fresh wood chips. Really, I think they smell a lot less than the cat's box lol. They smell no where near as bad as dog feces either. They are really easy keepers & give you yummy eggs. I am a chicken fan after only 6 months lol.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 25, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Chickens are actually really pretty clean animals if they have some room to roam. The coop is pretty easy to clean you just scoop under their roosts for the most part & replace with some fresh wood chips. Really, I think they smell a lot less than the cat's box lol. They smell no where near as bad as dog feces either. They are really easy keepers & give you yummy eggs. I am a chicken fan after only 6 months lol.


Thanks for sharing your experience.  DH is coming around and the more we know and hear from experienced people like you (you have 6 months under your belt)  the less nasty it will seem.  And DH will definitely understand about dog feces odor.   Love ya Jake but


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 25, 2011)

By the way, egg color gives no bearing on quality. Letting them get out and forage in the yard will give you the quality eggs. Another thing to determine is how into chickens are you. Like me, I don't need stuff from a breeder and spend lots of money. I just enjoy having a color variety of chickens that lay eggs for me and look pretty in the yard when they are out. I'm not breeding and don't plan to sell. If you do want chicks and sell them, I would research what people are looking for. If people just want some inexpensive chicks and don't care if they are mixed breeds or not, then it doesn't matter where you get your chickens. If high quality bred chickens are what people want, then you would want to buy from NPIP certified breeders and then keep your breeds separate.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 25, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> By the way, egg color gives no bearing on quality. Letting them get out and forage in the yard will give you the quality eggs. Another thing to determine is how into chickens are you. Like me, I don't need stuff from a breeder and spend lots of money. I just enjoy having a color variety of chickens that lay eggs for me and look pretty in the yard when they are out. I'm not breeding and don't plan to sell. If you do want chicks and sell them, I would research what people are looking for. If people just want some inexpensive chicks and don't care if they are mixed breeds or not, then it doesn't matter where you get your chickens. If high quality bred chickens are what people want, then you would want to buy from NPIP certified breeders and then keep your breeds separate.


I'm more in the frame of mind of how you have your chicken set up.  Not going to raise, just enjoy color and eggs.  Thanks, your reply was a big help.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 25, 2011)

I used to have 25 different breeds of chickens - standards and bantams.  I love variety and used to sell a lot of chicks / hatching eggs.

I have 3 breeds right now.

Silkies.  Standard Cochins.  Buff Orps.

The buffs I sell as a 'dual purpose - meat / egg bird' - they're a nice enough, docile brown egg layer, but they don't excite me.

The cochins, people see and fall in love with and want.  I've yet to meet a 'mean' cochin roo.  EE / Ameracauna roos can be real jerks.  I have the holes in my leg to prove it.  (NOT all are, but some...)

Blue cochin roo, black hen.  She's broody so he's protecting her.








But silkies?  I LOVE silkies, I always have.   I can pick ea. of my silkies up w/ nary a squawk, carry them out to their tractor on nice days, and there they stay until I bring them back in to their shed.  Just sweet birds, great for kids to be around, and so pretty.  They are broody heifers and you'll have to have several to keep eggs coming, but they are by far my fav. breed.


----------



## elevan (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm like ksalvagno.  Not into breeding for any real purpose.  And I too get my birds from Meyer.

Here's what I have to help you understand my journal discussions.:

Golden Buff:  This is a sex link...so I was guaranteed to get pullets by ordering these. My purpose was good egg layers.

Salmon Faverolles.  I specifically ordered my roo from that breed.  I've also got 2 pullets.  Very sweet temperament.

Silver Lakenvelder.  That would be Lucky.  A very flighty breed.  She lays pretty well though.

Sliver Hamburg. I have one, Susie.  She's a good layer but likes to hide eggs on me.

Buckeyes.  Good dual purpose.  Very cold hardy and goes broody.  And they're originated from my state 

EE.  I've got a handful of pullets and 1 roo.  The roo needs to be reminded constantly that I am the top roo.

Buff chanteclers.  She's a little crazy.

Turken.  I don't really like her...DH loves her.  Reminds me of an old man with a toupee.

Barnevelder.  This is what Skeeter is.  All 3 that I have are super sweet.

Blue Laced Red Wyandotte.  I have 2 pullets.  They love to free range and go the farthest out of all of the chickens.

Sicilian Buttercup.  I have a handful.  Very alert and active.  Lightning quick.

Appenzeller. I've got 1.  Call her Cruella.  She's very flighty.

Buff Brahma.  I have 6 pullets and 1 roo.  So far the roo is sweet.  Pullets on the other hand...it was one of these that had me removing a mole.

Polish.  I have 2.  They are night and day in personality.  One is by your side all the time and the other wants nothing to do with people.

Cochin.  Miss Flufferbottom.  She's our chicken dog.

Barnyard Mixes.  The ones that Cinni hatched are wild.  2 are roos and will become dinner.  The other is a pullet.  Then there's Fluffer's 7 chicks.


----------



## boykin2010 (Sep 25, 2011)

Compromise and get a silkied cochin. 
YES they exist i have seen them on BYC and Ebay


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 25, 2011)

Salmon favs are another favorite of mine, I had blue favs, too.  I found them to be beautiful, but not real hardy.  Easily dominated and got sick 1st.

I like the brahmas, too.  The light brahmas we had were from show lines, but pooooor layers.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is what I can tell you about silkies: THEY ARE AWESOME! 

I had 2 cockerels and a pullet and they were the sweetest in the flock. I could hold them and hug them and love them. They were amazing. I have heard that they are great to use for hatching when broody. My pullet never layed eggs though as I had to give my chickens away.  Stupid neighbourhoods.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have been raising chickens off and on for 30 years but I have never had decorative breeds like the silkies before.  Up until 8 years ago I never had anything but the "barnyard mixes"  my aunt gave me and Rhode Island Red's.  

I have had these silkies for 3 days.  They have laid a total of ONE egg.  4 hens and a roo, or so the seller told me.  I still can't quite tell the roos from the hens with these.  For all I know she sold me 4 roos and a hen.      I bought them to be living incubators.  I have to admit I am enjoying them.  Very calm, I can handle them and catch them no problem. 

I really love Barred Rocks.  Great layers, good dual purpose birds and good personalities.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 25, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have been raising chickens off and on for 30 years but I have never had decorative breeds like the silkies before.  Up until 8 years ago I never had anything but the "barnyard mixes"  my aunt gave me and Rhode Island Red's.
> 
> I have had these silkies for 3 days.  They have laid a total of ONE egg.  4 hens and a roo, or so the seller told me.  I still can't quite tell the roos from the hens with these.  For all I know she sold me 4 roos and a hen.      I bought them to be living incubators.  I have to admit I am enjoying them.  Very calm, I can handle them and catch them no problem.
> 
> I really love Barred Rocks.  Great layers, good dual purpose birds and good personalities.


Thanks Jodie.  Sorry I brought your new purchases up to start the thread but I was reading your journal at the time and wanted DH to see them.  He's now changed his mind on chickens are nasty to looking at all the breeds that were suggested.  Thanks EVERYONE!  I'm glad you brought up the "living incubators" because that's what I was thinking with the Silkies.  I know I'm going to get a few.  I just think they are so neat.  Glad to hear they are calm and easy to handle.  

Barred Rocks,
Cochin 
Salmon Faverolles
Ameraucana 

This is the short list so far.    Will be looking forward to heading down Woodstown to County Fair and Auction to actually see them when the time comes.  

Thanks again everyone.  Your help is deeply appreciated.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Thanks Jodie.  Sorry I brought your new purchases up to start the thread but I was reading your journal at the time and wanted DH to see them.  He's now changed his mind on chickens are nasty to looking at all the breeds that were suggested.  Thanks EVERYONE!  I'm glad you brought up the "living incubators" because that's what I was thinking with the Silkies.  I know I'm going to get a few.  I just think they are so neat.  Glad to hear they are calm and easy to handle.


I thought it was a compliment.  Glad we could help.  Chickens are a great start to any farm operation.  Easy to care for, inexpensive to get started with and provide both meat and eggs.  They also are great composters.


----------



## elevan (Sep 25, 2011)

My DH started out "The chickens are ALL YOURS"  He wanted nothing to do with them.  He hated birds of any kind...it was actually due to a fear of bats...but hey, they all have wings, right?

Anyway...things change.  Now, all the poultry are "his girls and boys"


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 25, 2011)

Keep in mind you'll have to decide between standard or bantam, too.  A standard roo, esp. a mean one, can be intimidating.  I like bantams (eat less, calmer, etc) but I need big eggs from standards.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 25, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Keep in mind you'll have to decide between standard or bantam, too.  A standard roo, esp. a mean one, can be intimidating.  I like bantams (eat less, calmer, etc) but I need big eggs from standards.


Thanks for the heads up on roos who like to intimidate.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 26, 2011)

Seriously, every EE and RIR roo I ever met have been total ...very bad words.
Cochin, Faverolle, and brahma roos are my fav.


----------



## elevan (Sep 26, 2011)

I've got an EE Roo right now that needs an attitude adjustment daily.  And the one and only RIR roo that we had went to the freezer.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 26, 2011)

Ya'll are making me want to rethink keeping our EE roo with all the negative I'm hearing about them.We have an EE roo and a BR roo in our flock. I was considering getting rid of the BR roo b/c I don't want a ton of barred babies around if we ever hatch from this flock. Neither roo has shown agression towards us though, but then they are only almost 12 weeks old now too. Neither roo is crowing yet, but I have definately seen the EE showing dominance over the BR. I know I will need to get rid of one of the roos at some point because we will not have anough hens for both of them to share them. We plan to hatch some eggs this spring (hopefully) so that would add some hens to the group but I still don't see us with more than a dozen chickens in the space we have. Therefore we only need one roo. I will definately keep an eye out on our EE roo. I've never been attacked by a chicken, but I don't think I want that to change either.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 26, 2011)

I have NEVER had any problems with EEs. What kind of problems have yall had?


----------



## elevan (Sep 26, 2011)

Every rooster is individual as far as personality so don't rule out a breed just because myself and others have had difficult roos.

woodleighcreek - My EE roo makes an attempt to charge me or flog me.  He's young and doesn't have much in the way of spurs yet but I make sure to let him know that I'm head of the flock.  If he gets more aggressive he'll go to the freezer.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 26, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Every rooster is individual as far as personality so don't rule out a breed just because myself and others have had difficult roos.
> 
> woodleighcreek - My EE roo makes an attempt to charge me or flog me.  He's young and doesn't have much in the way of spurs yet but I make sure to let him know that I'm head of the flock.  If he gets more aggressive he'll go to the freezer.


Oh, I had a Sumatra do that to me once while I was in a friend's run. It is not very fun and I can see why he might need to go to the freezer if he gets any more aggressive.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 26, 2011)

I've had 10 or 15 EE roos....every.stinkin'.one was evil.  Gorgeous, but evil.

Probably 50 RIR roos.  Again....every single one was mean.  
Some have been meaner than others....some will come after you every time they see you....others just need to be 'corrected' a time or two and figure it out.

I have seen nice EE roos and nice RIR roos.  Just never been fortunate enough to own one myself.


----------

